

CCAN – Comprehensive C Archive Network - vmorgulis
http://ccodearchive.net/list.html

======
archimedespi
Cool, sort of like clib?

[https://github.com/clibs/clib](https://github.com/clibs/clib)

~~~
RustyRussell
Yes! There was talk at one stage of including ccan in clib, but AFAIK nothing
happened. It makes sense for a ccan tool to automatically create the
package.json which clib wants.

Code welcome :)

